# MS Surface 3- 128gb vs. 64 gb



## CrazyTown (May 18, 2014)

So we are in the market for a new laptop- we actually bought the MS Surface 3 128gb device when it first came out. My wife loved it. While it's not a "laptop" the functionality of it was pretty awesome. We returned it because my wife didn't want to spend that much for a new computer.

I've now convinced her that the 64gb Surface 3 that comes out this Friday is $200 and is something we should consider. She's on board with that....

My question is how much of a difference we will notice from a performance stand point? I think the 128gb has an Intel i5 and the 64gb has an Inter i3- all completely foreign to me. 

We're very casual computer users- no hard core games or anything that would be considering high CPU usage- just basic browsing/MS Word/e-mail etc etc.

Will we even notice a difference (besides the obvious amount of storage) from one device to the other?

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I doubt you will notice any performance difference.

The i3 should handle the MS Word and Internet just fine.


----------

